# Which to sell



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Which speakers are better out of the two? The JBL HLS410 or the JBL Control 1Xtreme? I currently have both of them and I' am trying to decide which one to sell on E-bay. I will need to sell one of them but I don't know which I should sell. I need to save money to get better speakers but in the mean while I need to get the most I can and I sure don't need two pairs of speakers so please tell me which speakers is the best out of the two so I can sell one. Both are in good condition and sound like new.








*Here are some specs on the JBL Control 1Xtreme.*


CONTROL1XTREME
2-Way, 4-Inch (100mm), Personal-Size Monitor Loudspeaker 

Small-footprint, personal-size monitor with rugged, molded enclosure brings the music anywhere it's needed, including the home or office. 


Shielded components allow placement next to video monitors. 


Optional wall-mount brackets available (WBC1). 




MSRP: $199.99PR 






SPECIFICATIONS 


General 
Recommended Power Amplifier Range 10 Watts – 80 Watts 
Impedance 8 Ohms 
Sensitivity (2.83V @ 1m) 89dB 
Frequency Response 80Hz – 20kHz 
High-Frequency Driver 1/2" Titanium-laminate dome, shielded 
Low-Frequency Driver 4", Shielded 
Dimensions
(H x W x D) 9" x 6-1/16" x 5-7/16"
(228mm x 155mm 139mm) 
Weight 5.2 lb (2.4kg) 





*Here's some specs on the JBL HLS410.*



HLS410


Video Shielding allows speakers to be safely placed near a TV without distorting your television's picture. 




MSRP: $229.00PR 




SPECIFICATIONS 


First Manufactured 1998 
Last Manufactured 1999 
First MSRP $229.00 
General 
Sensitivity (2.83V @ 1m) 86 
Impedance 8 
4" 
Midrange Driver N/A 
High-Frequency Driver 10mm mounted in Constant Directivity Horn 
Recommended Power Amplifier Range 15 - 100 watts 
Dimensions (H x W x D) 10 x 5 1/2 x 6 1/8" 
Frequency Response (±3dB) 75 - 20kHz


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to know the general feedbacks of the two speakers. Example: Someone might say the JBL HLS410 is a better speaker since it uses a horn and it can have a lower crossover point to blend the music better and the woofers is better quality and materal then the Control 1Xtreme. By the way that part where I said having lower crossover point is true fact about the HLS410.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, have you listened to both? How do you like the sound of them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I currently own both pairs and I need peoples feedback on what they think about the two. I want to see which speaker is rated the best out of the two from peoples feedback.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

If you are going for the most money, I would tend to think that the horns would be more impressive to a prospective buyer on ebay. A lot depends on how you are going to use the remaining pair and what you are looking at to purchase. Sorry, I haven't heard either. Dennis


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

list them both, pull the one that is left after the first is sold???? I don't really know how ebay works so maybe that is not feasible....


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

b567932 said:


> Yes I currently own both pairs and I need peoples feedback on what they think about the two. I want to see which speaker is rated the best out of the two from peoples feedback.


Who cares which is "rated better"? Keep the ones that sound the best to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

I have decided to keep the Control 1Xtremes and I removed the Titanium-Laminated dome tweeters and I ordered two Polycarbonated dome tweeters that was used in the orginal Control 1 since I like the sound of Polycarbonate better then titanium-laminate.



Both the Control 1Xtreme and the orginal Control 1 uses same size woofers and tweeters. I did learn one thing for sure is that the woofers model number is exactly same as the pro Control 1. Only the tweeters said Control 1X. So I just swap the Titanium-Laminate tweeters to Polycarbonate tweeters that are used in the orginal Control 1 and it sounds perfect as I want meaning it sounds exactly like the Orginal Control 1 from Pro even the power is the same, bass and highs same etc.


----------

